# o/u chokes



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I didn't want to high jack the other choke thread so I thought I would start a new one.

I got asked this question from my brother and have no experience with extended chokes so I thought I would ask for some help here.

He got a great deal on beretta that came with two Carlson extended chokes. A full and a modified (he only hunts upland with this gun).

-Are these chokes any good? I would think that the full choke would be more of late season option and that maybe he should look at buying another modified for early season or improved.

-Do extended chokes really give that much better pattern? If I understand them correctly they shorten your shot string and fill out your pattern better.

-What do you think the best extended chokes would be for early season pheasants and late season pheasants. (wouldn't a modified extended choke throw a better pattern than regular full choke?) In my o/u I shoot mod./ mod. in the early season and then full/full in the late season.

Hope I was clear enough. Thanks for the help.


----------



## OneCatBlack (Sep 21, 2008)

ND decoy said:


> I didn't want to high jack the other choke thread so I thought I would start a new one.
> 
> I got asked this question from my brother and have no experience with extended chokes so I thought I would ask for some help here.
> 
> ...


I can't speak too too much about what exact choke constriction to use in the field for what given winged target presentation, as I'm pretty new to Upland bird hunting myself. However, I can tell you for sure that them-there Carlson's extended choke tubes are the best of the best, both in mechanical precision, and fit wise, as well as pattern uniformity.

In general, they say that a good/premium extended choke (for which a Carlson is) will shoot one choke size tighter than it's flush counterpart. It is a bit tighter (Carlsons), but from my work at the pattern board at my Trap Skeet field I'd say "maybe" a half of constriction size tighter (if even that).

I shoot a lot of Trap and Skeet, and the Carlsons Extended chokes have made a marked improvement, and in some aspects, I'd even venture to say that they perform better than the gold Briley Diana grade chokes (in Browning Invector Plus anyways).

And the best part about it all is the Customer Service. If you call Carlson's, you will most probably get to talk to the one and only Scott Carlson himself.

I recently got the full set for all of my Browning Citori's, and when I go Pheasant, and Quail hunting in Eastern Washington state this fall, I'll be sporting the Carlson's Extended choke tubes.

One tip (if you do hand up buying additional Carlson's extended choke tubes), is you may want to take some emery cloth to all edges of the choke wrench slots, - Carlson's machining process is so precision, that the edges of the choke wrench slots hand up being sharp (due to squareness).

OCB


----------

